# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Changer sa voix

## Lodo25

Bonsoir, 

j'aimerais trouver un changeur de voix extrmement crdible, pour un rle play, une sorte de cinmatique. J'ai test plusieurs logiciels. J'ai test MorphVox Pro, mais je n'arrive pas  configurer pour avoir une voix crdible, je ne sais mme pas si c'est possible. 
Aprs j'ai pens  un logiciel qui va permettre de prendre la voix d'une autre fille et pouvoir l'utiliser sur Skype ou autre logiciel du genre. 
Je voudrais donc savoir si vous connaissez un logiciel gratuit ou payant qui va me permettre de changer ma voix en fille ou prendre la voix d'une autre fille pour ensuite l'utiliser ? 
Si quelqu'un aurait un logiciel, a serais super sympa de sa part de me le passer.

Merci d'avance !

----------


## wax78

Tu veux qu'on t'aides  usurper l'identit d'autres personnes ? Non merciiiii  ::):

----------


## Vince

Il me semble avoir dj vu un post similaire il y a quelques semaines...
Ce compte a un seul message, tu ne te serais pas dj fais bannir ???

----------


## sevyc64

> Il me semble avoir dj vu un post similaire il y a quelques semaines...
> Ce compte a un seul message, tu ne te serais pas dj fais bannir ???


le message initial date de 3 semaines  :;):

----------


## Vince

> le message initial date de 3 semaines


Oups je n'avais pas fait attention  la date du post...  ::oops::

----------

